# some tricks dude--chekxc this out



## expertno.1 (Jun 23, 2005)

Disabling the Blinking Cursor

To stop the cursor from blinking in applications such as Word:
Start Regedit
Go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop
Add a String Value
Name it CursorBlinkRate
Give it a value of -1
Reboot the computer


Easily Opening a File with Notepad

This will enable you to right click on any file and have the option to open it with notepad.
Also if a file has no association and you try to open it it will open with notepad
Run 'regedit.exe'
Expand "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT"
Inside "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT", expand "*"
Inside "*", create a key called "shell"
Inside "shell" create a key called "open"
Inside "open" edit the string "(default)" to say "open (notepad)"
Inside "open" create a key called "command"
Inside "command" edit the string "(default)" to say C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE "%1"



Backing Up the Registry

There are many backup programs for the registry but if the computer goes down and you can't fire off Win95 because of the registry problem.

Backup to a directory the following files:
SYSTEM.DATA
SYSTEM.DA0 (Yes seem to be the same size)
USER.DAT
USER.DA0 (Same size likely)
WIN.INI
CONTROL.INI
SYSTEM.INI

These files can be copied to the windows directory from Win95 or DOS to help correct problems.



Removing Unwanted Items from the RUN Menu

Start the REGEDIT program
Search for the word RUNMRU
Delete the ones you don't want
Rename so they are all in alphabetical order again
Close and restart windows


Opening a DOS Window to either the Drive or Directory in Explorer

Add or Edit the following Registry Keys

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\opennew]
@="Dos Prompt in that Directory"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\opennew\command]
@="command.com /k cd %1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\opennew]
@="Dos Prompt in that Drive"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\opennew\command]
@="command.com /k cd %1"

These will allow you to right click on either the drive or the directory and the option of starting the dos prompt there will pop up



Compacting the Registry

How to compact the registry?
Got to true DOS, not a DOS window
Run Regedit and then export the entire Registry to COMPACT.REG.
Then exit regedit and run it again with the following switch. REGEDIT /C COMPACT.REG



Adding an Application to the Right Click on Every Folder
Here is how to add any application to the menu when you right click on any Folder.
This could be useful if there is an app you always want available and don't want to go through the Start menu
Start Regedit
Go to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT \ Folder \ shell
Add a key Name_of_Your_App
This can really be any label, just use one that makes sense to you
Give it a default value of Name_of_Your_App
Putting a & in front of a character will allow you to use the keyboard
Go to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT \ Folder \ shell \ Name_of_Your_App
Add a key command
Give it a default value of the application you want to run
For example: c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
Include the full path

Now when you right click on any folder, you can have access to that application
This will work for both Windows95 and NT 4.0



oof will post more


----------



## anandk (Jun 23, 2005)

thanx for the great tips !!!!!!


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 23, 2005)

Ur tips r great!!! They r really helpful.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 23, 2005)

keep posting such tips


really useful


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 24, 2005)

great post man..


can u please tell me how to delete search phrases (ie the ones u have already searched ) in the google site (without deleting cache)


----------



## anubhav_har (Jun 26, 2005)

great post man


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2005)

Wrong section we have a thread for windows xp tweaks - reported to mods.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Navjot you got the only job Reporting Threads To Moderators.*

*@expertno.1 
Great tips friend, keep it up.*


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 27, 2005)

great tips man..but these r  for win 95 nd nd it seems ..looking for some for win xp..


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 27, 2005)

one tip here dude
How to fix ASP.NET pages which do not show up 
After you install the Microsoft .NET Framework Software Development Kit (SDK) or Visual Studio .NET, Microsoft Internet Information Service (IIS) mappings are created to associate the new file extensions and settings for ASP.NET. If you did not have IIS installed when you ran the SDK or Visual Studio Setup, or if you uninstalled and reinstalled IIS after you ran the SDK or Visual Studio Setup, those settings will not be in place. You experience unexpected behavior when you try to view ASP.NET pages.

When you try to create a new ASP.NET Web application in Visual Studio .NET 2003, you receive the following error message:

Visual Studio .NET has detected that the specified Web server is not running ASP.NET version 1.1. You will be unable to run ASP.NET Web applications or services.

To fix IIS mappings for ASP.NET, follow these steps: 
Run the Aspnet_regiis.exe utility: 
Click Start, and then click Run. 
In the Open text box, type cmd, and then press ENTER. 
At the command prompt, type the following, and then press ENTER: 

"%windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\version\aspnet_regiis.exe" -i
In this path, version represents the version number of the .NET Framework that you installed on your server. You must replace this placeholder with the actual version number when you type the command. 
Register the Aspnet_isapi.dll: 
Click Start, and then click Run. 
In the Open text box, type the following, and then press ENTER: 

regsvr32 %windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\version\aspnet_isapi.dll
Regsvr32 returns the results of the registration.

one more
List of 221 Microsoft Word Short Cut Keys
*www.ittips.com/computersindex_v2-634-11.htm

source www.ittips.com (a must visit site)


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 28, 2005)

Cool work!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 28, 2005)

see these links guys

*www.ridgenet.org/szaflik/tuneup.htm
*www.coyotecom.com/database/humming.html
*www.bbc.co.uk/dinosaurs/games/screen_saver.shtml
*www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,18693,00.asp
*www.lasierra.edu/~dlin/computer/macmaint.htm
*www.geocities.com/liquid_rockface/
*www.onecomputerguy.com/tips.htm
*www.learnthenet.com/english/html/04connec.htm
*www.learnthenet.com/english/html/06settng.htm
*www.learnthenet.com/english/glossary/glossary.htm
*www.learnthenet.com/english/html/17bookmark.htm
*www.learnthenet.com/english/html/74homepg.htm
*www.learnthenet.com/english/html/96error.htm


----------

